# What I want for Valentine's Day!



## Brad Snyder (Feb 5, 2008)

I've spoken to my sweetie, and asked for one little lens in return for all the candy hearts she desires. 

Mother-of-All-L-Lenses


I'm thinking she's gonna' hold out for jewelry, [or a Mercedes.] :shock:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 6, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> I've spoken to my sweetie, and asked for one little lens in return for all the candy hearts she desires.
> 
> Mother-of-All-L-Lenses
> 
> I'm thinking she's gonna' hold out for jewelry, [or a Mercedes.] :shock:


By chance, I got my 12''mm/f15 and my 1'''mm/f8 before I new my wife!... 

At 4 feet long, I only use them on a balanced/motorized tripod for astronomical subjects and filter for one color at a time to avoid chromatic aberration as they are not as sofisticated as the one by Canon. :(


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 6, 2008)

As my optometrist told me,

"You myopics (nearsighted persons) always want MORE POWER!, It's like an addiction"   :cheesy:

While I enjoy viewing astro-photography, I've never been truly motivated to try it seriously myself.  But, I'm glad other folks do, and share their results.

Are the lenses of any value terrestrially? Hard to get a hummingbird at f/15.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 7, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> Are the lenses of any value terrestrially? Hard to get a hummingbird at f/15.


Only if there is no way to get closer to the subject (boat off shore for example). As they are only doublets, it is best to put a color filter and make a grey scale image. Otherwise, color aberration may be annoying...

Not noticeable on Moon and planets tough.


----------

